# Replacing Tires on a Bandsaw



## Dale2992 (Dec 13, 2012)

I recently purchased a Craftsman 12" Band saw used, Model 113.24350. 

My friend and I have gone over it and adjusted all the guides and rollers etc according to a manual I downloaded from the internet. 

It runs fine except that the top pulley tire comes off after just a few minutes, so I found the part number in the manual (Sears Part #41815) and purchased two new tires for the pulleys.

The problem is that the tires are only about 9" across and the old tires are about 13" across (in the Parts diagram the tire looks to be almost the same size as the pulley) and I have not been able to stretch the tires out to fit. 

I am thinking that either I have the wrong part or am going about this incorrectly. There are no instructions on changing the tires on the pulleys that I have seen. Also, these tires are of a different material than the old tires and I don't know if they need to be stretched over the pulley or not. I am sure a little stretch would be required but don't think this looks right. 

Additionally since I was going to replace both tires at the same time the tire that does not come off was glued to the pulley. It took me over an hour to get it off and clean the pulley. Should the new tires be glued in place also?

If someone who has replaced the tires on your band saw or at least knows of the procedure could please respond it would be greatly appreciated.

May you all have a wonderful weekend of sawdust...


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Rubber tires? Soak them on a hot water in 10 minutes and stretch them onto the wheel. You need to glue the tires in place.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

That almost sounds like they sent you tires for a 10" instead of for a 12". You might want to check that before going too far. And, as a suggestion, since you are changing tires anyway you may want to consider urathane for a few dollars more than rubber. Not cheap, mind you, but in a quick search i saw $17-$20 per tire. Rubber for a 12" was looking like $20/pair (one example is Urethane Band Saw Tires I've never used them, but they had a decent write-up on each type of tire and the installation). On the other hand, no glue to do the urathane, just soak in hot water and put them on. I use a pair of small diameter phillips or torx screw drivers to help roll them onto the wheel. 

The "expert" comments i've read suggest that keeping the rubber on is fine until you need to change, then make the switch to urathane. Theoretically easier on blades, but the selling point for me was not having to glue them on. Piece of cake to install and i'll never clean glue off the wheels again!!

Do a search for "Alex Snodgrass band saw clinic". Worth watching in my opinion.

earl


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

+1



greenacres2 said:


> that almost sounds like they sent you tires for a 10" instead of for a 12". You might want to check that before going too far.
> 
> do a search for "alex snodgrass band saw clinic". Worth watching in my opinion.
> 
> Earl


----------



## Dale2992 (Dec 13, 2012)

I kind of suspected they maybe gave me the wrong tires at Sears Hardware even though I gave them the part number from the sears owner's manual. I think I will take these back and get the urethane tires.


----------



## IBUILD2 (Mar 27, 2014)

My sears 12" band saw part # is 41815 but my model numbers are 113.24340 and 113.243410 i feel certain they sent you the wrong tire.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Dale
Sounds like they did give you the wrong tires. They shouldn't be that much smaller. Definetly go with urethane. Soak them in very hot water and warm the wheels with a heat gun -wear rubber or leather gloves as they will be hot! Start by placing one spot and hold it in position with a clamp. Stretch as you go and keep placing clamps as you go. Work quickly as when it cools it's harder to stretch.
Dennis


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I boiled my urethane tires from carter products. My 12" Craftsmen didn't need glue.
I had to get angry and let out my inner Hulk.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have the same bandsaw and replaced the tires last year. It was tight and I don't remember exactly how I got it on, but I almost destroyed it. I kind of remember someone telling me to soak it in hot water as well.

Oh I forgot to mention that it has been running fine ever since.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Dale take a look at this video. I have basically the same saw. There is also a link to the Snodgrass video. Forget the setup described in the manual and use his method, it works. If you notice there is one of these old Craftsman saws in the background in the Snodgrass video.

Band Saw Tire Installation Jig - YouTube 

Band Saw Clinic with Alex Snodgrass - YouTube

Dick


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow Dick, that was interesting. I have to say that I never heard of gluing the tire before. Thanks for posting that I think I'll save a link to those videos.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Wow Dick, that was interesting. I have to say that I never heard of gluing the tire before. Thanks for posting that I think I'll save a link to those vide
> 
> Hi Johnny I would suggest everyone that has a band saw watch both these videos. I have had both those YouTube links bookmarked for a couple of years now. With them bookmarked in my YouTube folder I can find them very quickly. My bookmarks folder is freakin huge!!!!!!!
> 
> Dick


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Wow Dick, that was interesting. I have to say that I never heard of gluing the tire before. Thanks for posting that I think I'll save a link to those videos.




My Shopsmith bandsaw also has glued on tires.

I've had it for seventy-umpteen years, and they are finally starting to show cracking.
Time to go for the urethane.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Willway said:


> JohnnyB60 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Dick, that was interesting. I have to say that I never heard of gluing the tire before. Thanks for posting that I think I'll save a link to those vide
> ...


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Dale2992 said:


> I recently purchased a Craftsman 12" Band saw used, Model 113.24350.
> 
> My friend and I have gone over it and adjusted all the guides and rollers etc according to a manual I downloaded from the internet.
> 
> ...


i have replaced tires on lot's of band saw's , you got the wrong ones, they should be bigger, i would get them from a tire place which i will put were i get mine, all you need is the numbers from the saw and they will match them up, sear's i wouldn't trust to get the right ones. when you get the right one's their will be instruction's in ther, like put in hot water , than put on wheel's with out glue, 2 people is better for this but can be done only with you. the link for the tires and a video of how to set up saw like the blade on the top wheel should be running in the center of the tire , the wheel's shouldn't be co-planer , whatch video good luck follow the link for the tires bandsaw-tire-warehouse on eBay

Band Saw Clinic with Alex Snodgrass - YouTube


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I may pull off my tires and glue them because my shop gets really hot in the summer without air conditioning and the outside temps are over 100˚F (38˚C). I’m not sure, but I thought my blade slipped last week and when I checked, it felt normal although I didn’t look at the tire.
My question is should I replace the tires after removing them?


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Willway said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dick, as a hijack....., why don't you just download the videos on to your hard drive using download helper?
> ...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

JohnnyB60 said:


> jw2170 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi James, I did not know that YouTube Videos could be downloaded. What is this "download helper"?
> ...


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

curiousgeorge said:


> JohnnyB60 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnny, if you are using Firefox browser check HERE for download helper add-on program. Otherwise just do a google search for youtube download programs.
> ...


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Willway said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dick, as a hijack....., why don't you just download the videos on to your hard drive using download helper?
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

6TB....I only wish......

I laughed on another forum, some years ago, where a poster complained that he was downloading 300gb per day and his ISP was invoking the "fair use" policy on his "unlimited" data access....ROTFL.

Oh, I probably have 5TB in total but my videos are only 225gb ( woodworking 73gb).

We, in Australia, are very limited on monthly download limits....


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I’m not even sure what my storage is, but it’s nowhere close to a TB. After loosing probably 10 or more hard drives in the past 10-15 years to viruses and just general HD failures, I don’t worry about trying to store it myself if its available on line, but I have unlimited internet service. However I do have a laptop that I take where Internet service is not available and it would be nice to view something when I’m bored on those occasions. :laugh:


----------

